# Billy's Death in Predator



## RangerWickett (Jun 6, 2012)

Chronologically it can't work unless either there are 2 Yautja, or the one can teleport.

Billy does his bad-ass last stand on the tree bridge. And we cut to Arnold and company hearing his death scream. Then almost immediately they're shot at by the predator, from a tree in front of them. How did that happen?

I dunno. Maybe the predator made a deal with him. Fake your death, scream loud to distract them, and then I'll shoot them from the front. Except later the predator rips Billy's spine and skull out, so I don't think he kept his promise.


----------



## Crothian (Jun 6, 2012)

The Predator is that good.


----------



## MarkB (Jun 6, 2012)

Part of the Predator's 'schtick' is recording and re-playing its prey's vocalisations. So maybe the scene is actually a deliberate jump-cut, from the Predator killing Billy well out of earshot of the rest of the team, to it re-playing his death scream to distract and intimidate them just before it opens fire.

Do I get a No-Prize?


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jun 7, 2012)

Easy... he swings from tree vines Spiderman Style.

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Janx (Jun 7, 2012)

MarkB said:


> Part of the Predator's 'schtick' is recording and re-playing its prey's vocalisations. So maybe the scene is actually a deliberate jump-cut, from the Predator killing Billy well out of earshot of the rest of the team, to it re-playing his death scream to distract and intimidate them just before it opens fire.
> 
> Do I get a No-Prize?




I thought this was common knowledge.


----------



## MarkB (Jun 7, 2012)

There is another possibility, which is that Ahnold's woodcraftiness wasn't all it was cracked up to be and he'd accidentally led the rest of the team in a big circle, returning almost all the way back to the tree bridge before the Predator attacked Billy.


----------



## Aeolius (Jun 8, 2012)

Billy slipped on the tree bridge.


----------

